# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Neff] NEFF ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΗ ΕΣΤΙΑ

## ΓιάννηςΖ

Έχω κουζίνα με φούρνο και κεραμική εστία επί του πάγκου.Οι δύο διαγώνιες μονές εστίες δεν σβήνουν ποτέ ανεξάρτητα απο ποιά επιλογή έχεις στον περιστροφικό διακόπτη.Θέλουν αντικατάσταση οι διακόπτες;Πρώτα έγινε στην μία εστία και μετά ακολούθησε η άλλη.Στους άλλους διακόπτες όταν σβήνει η εστία ακούω το έλασμα του διακόπτη.

----------


## klik

Ή διακόπτες ή πλακέτα. Αν είναι με ψηφιακές ενδείξεις (οθόνη φωτινή 1 ψηφίου), τότε είναι απο πλακέτα.
Η πλακέτα επισκευάζεται.

----------


## diony

Βάλε το E-NR του φούρνου για να δούμε τι έχει στους επιλογείς εστιών

----------


## ΓιάννηςΖ

E-Nr  E1664NO    /04   Mega 1664N οι διακόπτες είναι χωρίς ψηφιακές ενδείξεις

----------


## diony

Τελικά είναι E1664N*0* /04 και όχι E1664N*O* /04
Αν μπεις στο e-shop της εταιρίας το πουλάει μονοκόμματο και για τις 4 εστίες ,αλλά από ότι βλέπω είναι αρκετά ακριβό πλησιάζει τα 180



Αν ήταν κουζίνα compact υπήρχε τρόπος για μετατροπή ,αλλά επειδή είναι  διαιρούμενη , μπορεί να γίνει αλλά δεν είναι ούτε  εύκολο ούτε πρακτικό και δεν το προτείνω

----------


## ΓιάννηςΖ

Απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω εννοείς το πάνελ με τους διακόπτες;Σε κάθε περίπτωση σ΄ευχαριστώ

----------


## diony

ακριβώς

----------


## takis123

Γεια σε ολους.
ακριβως η ιδια κουζινα, ακριβως τα ιδιο θεμα (γμτ, κ νομιζα οτι ειναι τα ματια)

σκαλιζοντας λιγο με ενα κατσαβιδι στον αριστερο διακοπτη(με σβηστο ρευμα ε), φτιαχνει *προσωρινα* και για καμια ωρα σβηνει οντως το ενα ματι (απο τα δυο που δεν σβηνουν αναλογα με τη ρυθμιση).
Αυτο δειχνει οτι κολλαει για καποιο λογο το διμεταλλικο ζευγος πισω απο καθε διακοπτη...

Δεν γλιτωνω με τιποτα το (ακριβο) ανταλλακτικο η υπαρχει καποιος που μπορει να επιδιορθωσει; Ιμιτασιον μπορει να παιζει;

Αν οχι, ειμαι σειφ να παω σε ebay γερμανιας που επαιζε στα 120κατι η να παω στο 200ρι που το εχουν εδω;

https://www.eaparts.gr/part.aspx?par...23#prettyPhoto

----------


## Joanna26

Και έγω έχω ένα μάτι δουλευει στο φουλ

----------

